# First Chants!



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Found a couple small buttons in one spot and one in another nearby. Each was about 1/4" and growing amongst moss. Last year they grew very slowly in these spots, I picked many other edibles, including chants all around these spots, for weeks, while they stayed small. 

Aminitas and Russulas up nearby, no Boletes or Trumpets yet. Lots of small white Clubs just starting to emerge. 

Might be picking Chants in a week or so.

Rasberries need a few more days.

Mosquitos are horrible this year.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I went out for a few hrs yesterday for a look also.. Found lots of shrooms but nothing worth picking.. I did manage to find a few small cinnabars but they were also just small buttons, and a few chickens that were just starting.. Hoping by next weekend i can pick some chants and maybe find some trumpets also..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome thankx for the report, Ive been itching but havent found the time to get out there, best news Ive heard in quite a while!

BD


----------



## Haldor (Nov 30, 2006)

great report thank you! I have to admit I would pick them now before the bugs get them though you have more will power than I! Oyster's are here and the mullberries are perfect for pies.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Haldor said:


> great report thank you! I have to admit I would pick them now before the bugs get them though you have more will power than I! Oyster's are here and the mullberries are perfect for pies.


Way too small to bother.

3 more in one of the spots, couple bitters and more clubs coming up. Only the low spots with heavy moss and ground water have anything though. 

Bone dry! Need rain badly!


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice work john. I have been working more now than I do during the school year, but ah well, gotta take the work its while its here.

After I finish this big job I'm on, its go time!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

All TIME ANGLER said:


> Nice work john. I have been working more now than I do during the school year, but ah well, gotta take the work its while its here.
> 
> After I finish this big job I'm on, its go time!


Same spots as last year, same conditions too.:rant:

I'm keepin' an eye on 'em.

No rain in the near forcast.:sad:


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Found some mini Cinabears today.


----------

